# Farmer Market Ideas



## AverageJo

Other than the usual vegies and fruit, what do you see selling well at farmer markets? I'm looking to expand my offerings beyond soap, honey, roving and yarn, but wanting to invest that time in something that will actually sell. Any crafts out there that I should try? Sure don't need more stuff sitting around. LOL


----------



## katlupe

I have a friend who sells various fruit butters and a seasoning mix she makes with her home grown herbs. She seems to do well at it. In fact, our local senator ordered 200 jars of one of her fruit butters for a dinner he was hosting. 

Another friend, a spinner, knits and/or crochets various hats, mittens, potholders, scarves and sells them.


----------



## Halfway

Salsa and pesto were selling quite well at our local farmer's market last night. Especially those offering samples....yummm!

Craft breads are in demand as well.


----------



## Terri

My best seller was sweet rolls.

I baked them in metal pie pans and I turned them out hot so that the sweet stuff did not stick to the pan.

I then cooled them a little and set them sticky side UP on styrofoam plates, and let them coo some morel. I then covered them with saran wrap.

I sold them for 2 times the cost of the ingredients.


----------



## butternutgrove

I would love to find some recipes for fruit butters that can be canned. All the ones I have been able to find are refrigerated only. Would anyone care to share their recipes for canned fruit butters?


----------



## katlupe

butternutgrove said:


> I would love to find some recipes for fruit butters that can be canned. All the ones I have been able to find are refrigerated only. Would anyone care to share their recipes for canned fruit butters?


Maybe Jackie Clay would have a recipe on the Backwoods home site.


----------



## baconexplosion

My wife and I have about 40 varieties of daylilies in our garden and we are always adding to that.

We went to a local farmer's market last Saturday and did pretty well selling the starts. My wife is actually there right now for the second time around.

We have some of the daylilies listed for sale on our blog so we also used the opportunity to hand out some business cards and hopefully generate some business for the website.

Hope that helps you!


----------



## neurochicken

I realize the original thread is old, but this is a very relevant topic. Gluten-free breads (and other items such as gluten-free granola and fruit bars) are good sellers at our local FM. And it's a relatively rural area, so I suspect that those of you in larger areas would do even better with this ever-growing group of folks (i.e., those that eat gluten-free).


----------



## clovis

The gal that sells sweet rolls at our FM does really, really well.

I am hoping to set my little one up, someday, with fresh cut flowers that we grow.


----------

